
Happy Hacking Linux - ergenekonyigit
http://kodfabrik.com/happy-hacking-linux/
======
rbanffy
⌥ + P for paste is an awful default. If you are catering to Mac users (as the
extensive use of ⌘ and ⌥ suggests), ⌘C and ⌘V are no-brainers.

